# CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC



## Headshot-97 (3. September 2010)

*CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Hallo PCGHler,

ich werde mir demnächst einen LAN-Party PC bauen und habe nun eine Frage zum CPU-Kühler: Ich wollte fragen ob der Prolimatech Samuel 17 für einen AMD Phenom II x6 1090t/1075t reicht (ich will nicht oder nur wenig OCen)

wer es braucht meine sys konfig.:

CPU:AMD Phenom II x6 1090t/1075t
CPU-Kühler: ?
Mainboard: ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 460 Super Clocked STD Fan 1024MB GDDR5
RAM: Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz 4GB Dual Channel
Gehäuse: NZXT Vulcan
Netzteil: XFX 750 Watt Black Edition (80 Plus Silber)
HDD: Samsung Ecogreen F2 500GB SATA II

Vielen Dank im voraus Headshot-97

Verbesserungs Vorschläge ERWÜNSCHT


----------



## Z7Xc3 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Abend,

Auch wenn ich keinen AMD besitze, kann ich jedem die Xigamtek Produkte empfehlen. 

z.B Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C


Gruß,
Z7


----------



## Kingbase (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

netzteil oversized. 500watt markennetzteil reicht.
ram reicht 1333er da die phenoms bei standard fsb meines wissens nur 1333schafft von den teilern her.
ne spinpoint f3/4 statt ner f2
ein 1055er limitiert die 460er nicht zumindest in 1440*900+.
und zum cpu kühler, scythe mugen2 /yashya.


----------



## Headshot-97 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

naja der PC soll einige Jahre halten und der nette Verkäufer bei Atelco sagte mir das ich 600W brauche aber ob er recht hat ?
ausserdem will ich auf voller auflösung zocken also lohnt sich der 1075 1090t doch oder


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

In einem Jahr sicher, momentan noch nicht.
Kühler: Wenn du genung Platz im Case hast, dann nim den Mugen2 Rev B,
wenn nicht die Corsair H50/70 beide sind sehr Kompakt und bieten Super-Kühlleistung.
mfg


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

bei der plate nimm eine samsung f3, ist besser als die f2!

netzteil reicht eins mit 550W, selbst für die zukunft!

RAM reicht 1333er!

kühler : EKL Brocken, Xigmatek achillis hdt 1284C, scythe mugen 2 rev.b


----------



## PEG96 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Nimm doch als NT nen be quiet straight power cm 580
die gtx 460 von evga soll ziemlich laut sein daher nimm ne gtx 460 von gigabyte oder die gainward glh
Als CPU kühler falls er passt nen Mugen2 oder ne h50 bzw h70 (is aber teurer)


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

NT würde eig. alles von 450W bis 550W reichen, alles andere ist oversized!

bei gtx460 sind gigabyte und gaindwrad zurzeit top hersteller!


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Danke aber wie/wo kan man den Corsair H50 Befestigen? Und kann man ihn nicht bei den lüfterplätzen im Deckel platzieren?


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

naja, eig überall!

wenn der schlauch lang genug ist akknst ihn am boden montieren, sonst schausd das du das teil hinten montierst, also auf der wand!


----------



## rabensang (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Hi

Ein Lan-PC könnte auch folgendermaßemn aussehen:

CPU:AMD Phenom II x6 1055T (reicht Dicke und lässt massig OC zu)
CPU-Kühler Top-Blow: Noctua NH-C12P/Thermalright AXP 140
CPU-Kühler Tower: Thermalright Venomous X/ Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Der Kühler soll die CPU ja schliesslich in dem kleinen Case zuverlässig kühlen. daher rate ich vom Samuel ab.

Mainboard: ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 460 Super Clocked STD Fan 1024MB GDDR5

Als Option kannst du ja auf die Colorful iGame warten

RAM: Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz 4GB / Falls du zuviel Geld über hast, kannst du auch auf die Gskill Flares schauen.

Gehäuse: NZXT Vulcan
Netzteil: Bequiet/Cougar wär noch eine Alternative (im Bereich von 500 watt schauen)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3



MFG


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

als ram reichen auch welhe mit 1333MHz, und graka würde ich von gainward bzw gigabyte nehmen, die sidn zurzeit die ebsten und leisesten!

cpu reicht auch ein 1055T, sogar ein 955BE reicht da, imemrhin ist das ja nur ein lan pc, oder willst du den pc als auch stand pc nutzen?


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Achso aber man kann auf dem h50 doch 2Lüfter montieren oder?


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

ne nur auf den H70 von cosair

den würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Aber auf der Rückseite ist doch noch platz oder?


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

na da ist kein platz!

aber die H50 reicht voll aus!!!!


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Also mit dem kann ich auch ein bisschen Überzeiten?


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

überzeiten?

getrunken?

übertakten kannst mit dem sicherlich!


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Nein iPod Korrektur


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

aso...


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

okay gut

OT: kennt jemand eine gute 2,5/3,5 Zoll Festplatte ich brauche eine Leise


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Samsung HD 103 SJ mit 1TB. wenns geräuschlos sein soll muss es schon ne teure SSD sein


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

geräuschlos brauch ich net aber es soll keine Turbine sein 
P.S. : Was haltet ihr von dem Scythe Grand kama Cross?


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

also die samsung f3 ist sehr leise und auch sehr schnell, kann sie nur empfehlen!

nimm doch den mugen 2 rev .b, hat bestes P/L verhältnis und ist sehr gut!


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

1. mugen & Kama Cross gleicher Preis
2. Der Grand Kama Cross hinkt vielleicht 1-2 grad hinterher .
3. Ich weiß gar nicht ob der Mugen passt und ich denke auch mal nicht

Gruß


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

wieso weißt du das nicht?

mal messen!

1-2C° können schon entscheidend sein, und wenn der preis gleich ist dann greif zum besseren!


----------



## Headshot-97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Startpost LESEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und 1-2 Grad können schon wichtig sein stimmt aber ich Spiele eh grade mit dem Gedanken mir einen Corsair h50 zu kaufen da ich herausgefunden habe das man doch 2 Lüfter installieren kann!


----------



## thedetonator (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Hmm ich hoffe ich hab nix überlesen aber warum keine H70?
Die is viel stärker! 

Zum Grand kama Cross kann ich auch nur zuraten, der is top!!
Aber auch nich grad viel niedriger als seien Konkurenz


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

dann greif zur H50!


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

@Thedetonator Nein du hast nix überlesen  aber der H70 ist schon ne ganze Ecke teurer außerdem will ich nicht gleich OCen denn das ist mein erster richtiger LAN/Gamer PC und ich kann auf dem H50 auch 2 Lüfter montieren 
->





AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 von den Schätzchen auf dem H50:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - blue ( 120x120x25mm ) SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - blue ( 120x120x25mm ) 78135


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

naja, wenss geht dann geht es!

greif zur H50 und werde glücklich....


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

  ja ich werde glücklich P.S. Ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich statt der GTX 460 ne 5850 Vapor-X hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kennt die Karte gut ?


----------



## RonnieColeman (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

bei der Rev. B kann man nicht die spannung verändern. falls das für dich interessant ist. ich würde ja zur PCS+ greifen. die ist glaub ich auch billiger


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

wennst übervolten willst würde ich die rev.b nehmen!

aber generell!

die GTX460 ist fast so schnell wie die 5850er, kostet aber satte 50€ weniger.....


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 reicht vollkommen aus, wenn du nur ein bischen OCen willst.
RAM: takeMS DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) Der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 1600er und 1333er ist gleich 0.
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 1024MB gut und leise.


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Ich will halt ne leise !


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

naja, es gibt viele 460er die leise sind!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Dann die hier.


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Ja stimmt die is wirklich gut ist ne Überlegung wert


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

willst du wirklich 60€ mehr ausgeben?

die 5850er ist nur minimal schneller als eine GTX460 mein lieber!

die oben gezeigte gigabyte ist sehr leise, genauso wie die gainward glh!


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Was wie die GLH? Im ernst?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

sorry, mein diese hier : Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1190) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Wenns leise sein soll kommste an Gigabyte's 460 nicht vorbei.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

jop, das stimmt!

greif zu der gigabyte!

ist auch günstiger, glaub ich....


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

@AntiFanboy ich dacht schon  

@BautznerSenf ich werd sie mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

mach das!

ich würde die 460er nehmen, deutlich billiger als eine 5850er....


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Lohnt sich eigentlich die 2GB GTX 460?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

ne, lohnt sich nicht....

außer du hast 2560x1600.....


----------



## Headshot-97 (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Ne also ich nehm die Gigabyte


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

mach das!


ist die best wahl!


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Nochmal zum VRAM zu kommen, 1024MB sind Standard. Aber 2048MB sind im kommen (in den nächsten Jahren). Falls du 1920x1080 nicht übersteigst reichen 1024MB noch völlig aus.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 1024MB


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

wurde ja shcon gesagt, oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

Ich wollt ma noch mein Senf dazu geben.^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für LAN-Party PC*

das sagt dein name schon^^


----------

